# ART DUALpre REW Card Calibration



## wushuliu (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi All,

I am setting up REW for the first time. I have an ART DUalPre USB. I am attempting loopback calibration but all I see is Output at around -10 and my right loopback input/outut around -58. I have the Pre dialed to Preamp, phantom power is on, gain is at 0. Mixer console has been muted. Doesn't really matter what I change though the input levels never increase and the output level never changes. I am using W7.

Any ideas?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Here's some info that might pertain to you, ( direct from ART(s)' web-site, BTW ).

 **** Windows 7 Users - Please read this FAQ **** 



Applied_Research_&_Technology said:


> Q: I am using Windows 7 and am having trouble with my ART 2-channel USB product.
> 
> A: Unlike previous versions of Windows, *Windows 7 defaults to a single channel *and adds too much gain to the signal coming though USB audio devices. There are some things you will want to change in "Control Panel > Sound Settings" to get Windows 7 to work with 2-channel USB audio products.
> 
> ...


So, in a nut-shell ( if you haven't already executed this change-over within Win7(s)' Sound Properties ) , any audio signal presented to the Right Channel ( ie; #2 ) of a Win7 soundcard, simply disappears . :huh: addle:


<> EarlK

BTW, this is yet one more reason why the left channel is my default input . :sn:


----------



## wushuliu (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi Earl, that was helpful. The left channel is indeed the one to use. However, the same issues remain - even using my laptop which runs Vista. After playing around the closest calibration to what looks like normal was with the DualPre mixer knob turned all the way to 'computer' (vs. 'preamp'). With 0 gain and output level set to halfway on the pre, this is the loopback calibration I got below. Also I did get an Excessive Variation warning (8db). Am I on the right track?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes, you're now on the right track  ( you can ignore that excessive variation warning ) .

Take some measurements . :sn:

<> EarlK


----------



## penngray (Feb 21, 2007)

What is the impact of this soundcard on < 10Hz measurements?


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

Particularly with regards to high and low frequency, phase and noise, you have choices.

Most seem to go with the least expensive they can find, and for many options that is sufficient.

But if you need higher quality in the form of greater accuracy and precision, you have to invest in better equipment, be it the mic or preamp.

An example of such a comparison is provided below.


----------

